# Poll help needed



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi - wondered if anyone felt like it, briefly joining a forum simply to sign a poll about pigeons. The forum is very, very anti pigeons, I've signed up under three names, but wondered if anyone here would click on the poll.  

http://www.thenuclearfamily.co.uk/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=2657

Michelle


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi - oh thank you so much  I really do fear for the poor pigeons at the Barbican Centre.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Naughty, I know, but I have just joined the site twice more, the positive response was losing!  

Michelle.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

You have my vote too - Kittypaws is on the forum now!!


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Woohoo - thanks a lot Tania - and you even left a little message (I'm currently lying low from posting there at the mo)hopefully we can get more votes in the pigeons favour, and maybe save a life or too. 

Michelle xx


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh wow - you guys are fantastic - I bet the pigeon bashers on that forum will wonder where we have all come from. Decided to post my own little message using the alias "shedevil2000". Had to write it so that it didn't look like something IAP had written  You guys ROCK!!!  

Michelle


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Probably pearls before swine but I have voted and posted. Fortunately I don't give a damn about whether they like me or not, but hope you lot forgive my references to human "poop". Note I didn't iuse the S or C words.

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Cynthia!

I thought your message was beautifully put 

Michelle


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I noticed that they closed the other thread. Also that they have had a problem with moths!! LOL!! They pay £200 to have their flats cleared! Serves them right! Imagine trying to link pigeons with moths!

I wonder how long it will take them to close this thread and ban us?

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL......As I went and registered twice and left two votes and two messages, I notice other posts popping up from our members here!!   That is so funny. And the poll number FOR pigeons is rapidly going UP UP and AWAY. We are such great people.....and certainly dependable when it comes to pigeons! I can't wait to see later today what the poll reads.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

*lol* you should have seen me just now bouncing around my living room punching my fists towards the ceiling Before they closed down the other thread, members were posting pictures of pigeons placed between bread, and saying things like pigeons are like marmite ... and we don't like marmite! I'm glad they closed the other thread down, I was practically sitting on my hands stopping myself from letting rip! I wonder if they'll ever figure that IAP is behind the sudden surge in pigeon support  Oh well, IAP has now left her message to add to the other favourable ones. 

Will check on our progress tomorrow - going to bed now - night all!


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, I posted and made my vote. I did get a bit carried away though=-)


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

I just made 5 more account to add to the one I already made. So I just posted 6 votes to up the %!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I just joined and voted. I'm pijjiegirl.
Mary Ann


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They have my vote.

Reti


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

*lol* I think we've been rumbled  but if anything else it shows that pigeons are beautiful creatures and deserve people opening up their minds to the wonder of these birds and not just rely on prejudicial views.

Thanks a bunch for all your support - you're all brilliant! - and birdboy you didn't get carried away, you spoke from the heart  

Michelle


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi little bird, can you thank your friends for me  their contribution has helped keep the poll in the favour of our feathered friends  

Michelle


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michelle,

Have you read the latest post on that forum?

I think they're "on" to us! LOL  

Linda

And I have to say, I think they're being pretty good sports about it....so far....


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Linda, I'm sure we've been rumbled, and I'm amazed that the thread is still open  Maybe they've left it open to give the members a chance to humiliate IAP - I'm as tough as old leather - and I find it funny just agreeing that I'm a nutcase  

Still in all seriousness, I know you cannot re-educate everyone, but even if there is the smallest chance than some of the info we have provided changes a few minds, it will have been worth it. 

Michelle


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Linda, they are on to us: D . Blinky gave us a warm welcome, and I posted back thanking Blinky for the warm welcome. I like the one post about pigeon poop killing us (LOL), hmm! were still alive.

Mary Ann


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

*lol* I think the best bit was that bird poop kills and it's a FACT because it was on CSI Miami *roflmao*

I'm actually getting ready to go away for the weekend, but Cynthia is doing us proud - Cynthia you are a star. Monday if the debate is still going strongly, or the thread is still open, I'll jump in again - with both feet  

Great work everyone and have a wonderful weekend  

Michelle


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He he this is fun. I'd like to clip that one guy 'round the ear and see how he likes it.  Great job everyone!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Michelle, my kids are still young yet and they know it's just a show with actors and actresses and it's not real . I was going to post that, but I change my mind. I'm going to keep checking and see what else is said. Hey, have a nice safe weekend get away, and look for a post from you when you back, if the pigeon poop doesn't kill me (LOL).

Mary Ann


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Well, they deleted the topic for the pigeon thing. It's funny though, they deleted that topic just because people were speaking their minds. Yet in all those other topics, people are speaking their minds. Those topics aren't being deleted now are they. I don't understand a lot of people and how they think.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I just joined, poop13.

I posted the facts on pigeons.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Some of them seem to have some common sense, but others are criminally ignorant.

LOL, they actually think that I am far removed from the Barbican! Even while I snap at them.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Cynthia,

There is one particulary nasty individual posting on there - what a sicko..... 

One of the residents is trying to get the topic closed now - well it may not be a bad thing - that "person" ( if they were worthy of that title) is getting a bit personal - especially with those pictures. 

You can just imagine a totally sad loser scouring the WWW for pictures of dead pigeons - what a wierdo.

Let's hope that some good comes out of this - maybe??? 

Tania xx


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Cynthia,
> 
> There is one particulary nasty individual posting on there - what a sicko.....
> 
> ...


Yes I seen it and closed it, what idiots I can see what there life is going to become of them when they leave this earth..


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Christina - what you posted was very clever - I couldn't help laughing - well done you. 

Tania xxx


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I just registered and made my vote. Well done you guys for enlightening these ignorant people about the true facts about pigeons. I couldn't bring myself to view the sick picture links that were posted. Reading these sick posts was bad enough .

Lindi


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I think I have been "black-balled". 

I have two private messages and can't read them as my username and passowrd are not recognised - I then tried to re-register under a different name but I can't. It could be that there are technical problems with the site so I will try later but I have a feeling that the mighty axe may have befallen us pigeon lovers!! 

Shame - I was enjoying it in a sad kind of way....... 

Taia xx


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Just returned home and decided to check out the latest, but as Tania says, I'm unable to access any thread. I'm guessing that the smart moderator has blocked our IP addresses, since this is the only way we can be blocked permanently.

I never saw any of the messages after Friday, so I don't really know what went on, but I am not surprised that sick pictures were being submitted, birdboy wondered why the other thread had been closed, for two reason .. I asked for the thread to be locked because it was getting stupid, but mainly because the same sicko (I guess) was posting pictures (not just links) in that thread too. Had a mock-up of a pigeon in between two slices of bread next to a jar of marmite.

Anyway, hopefully some of the more "reasonable" residents will take on board a little of what we have said. Unfortunately, in all walks of life, there will always be those people who are simply just evil!

Great work anyway guys.  

Michelle


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I was also unable to log in, which was a bit irritating as I had a private message that I needed to read and I had commited myself to doing some research on humane pigeon proofing that would be acceptable in their listed buildings.

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Cynthia, Tania did mention in an e-mail that a member called The Voice had shown some interest in this. Hopefully this member will have enough savvy to continue to look into this, armed with whatever info you had already provided, and not just let the matter drop. I know that the Corp. of London have little interest in actually promoting the use of bird proofing, their inclinations lean more towards using the hawks, and allowing the company employed, to allow the hawks to catch, torment and then kill the pigeons.  

Michelle


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, I wrote to the forum administrators asking them to explain to The Voice why I was unable to read or respond to the message and to pass on my regrets.

John will be able to have a look at what has been said when he gets home.

Cynthia


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I was also unable to log on and I didn't even leave a post yesterday, just my vote. 

Lindi


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I couldn't log on either, I guess they don't like us and band us all from their site. If you look at the bottom to see who's on you'll notice you come up as a guest only.

Mary Ann


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I cant log in either, The voice must have somthing to do with it as he/she sent me 8 PM's lol I made some jokes to him/her geuss there not funny when I was being smarter.  

Well it looks like they blocked us all, geuss they just can't take loosing that well.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hey Everyone, Try and see if you can log now, I just logged in and got on the forums now.

Mary Ann


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Ya I can log on now too but it seems they removed that pigeon post.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Yes, they did remove the Pigeon thread, but didn't band us from the site (LOL).


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Agree I can log in too. Still, since the thread has been removed, there is no need for us to answer any other threads. Will keep a beady eye open for any more dopey threads about how scarily dangerous pigeons are.  Again, thanks for everyone who supported the thread and stuck up for our feathered friends.  

Michelle


----------

